# Ralls County Speedway HOgits



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Another day of racing, tuning, & fixing at Ralls County Speedway. Joe came up, Nick came over & brought a new guy with him. Three others couldn't make it today. 
Joe got here early. I took several pictures of his cars. We worked on his new Autoworld Dodge 330. It had a highpitched whine in it. We figured out the glass was hitting the rear top gear. It also looked like the gear was hitting the rear post. Got that stuff grinded out of the way. During the inspection of the chassis we noticed the front rims are black and the rear rims are color matched to the top of the car. Also noticed the pick up shoes stand taller than the last series of cars. These may need to be compressed to lighten up the pressure on the pickup shoes. 
He also brought along the new GT 40 Autoworld car. That thing is a rocket. Limited the pickup shoes on this car and it blew everybody away. 
Nick & his friend got here, we had a lunch of chili, then we resumed our racing with them. 
We did some swapping & selling with a little BS thrown in for good measure.
Can't wait til next month or sooner for the next race session. 
Here's some pics of the cars from today. These first 5 cars are mine. The black rat rod is my birthday present from Clyde-o-Mite.
Fordcowboy


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

The red Mustang is mine & so are the sprint cars. Everything else is HOJoe's.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

These are all Joe's. The second car if one Joe's own castings. It's from a James Bond movie and I think he has a few of these to sell, if anyone is interested. I like the Tyco S Lil Red Wagon in the last picture. Notice the tiger Exxon sticker on the side near the rear.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

And last, but not least, this is Joe's.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Man, I gotta get me a new camera. My cars look better at your house than at mine. I haven't had that much fun in...well ever!. I can't wait to get back there for some more fun. That Dodge really improved after Dremeling down the glass and rear post. I noticed the the Riviera's also rub the chassis also a couple others. Guess I'll have to get my Dremel out. I can't figure out why AW can't take the chassis clearance into account when designing these cars. Oh well! Tinking is part of the fun.
hojoe


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like you HOgits just about had your legal limit today. To much fun. I talked to Lendell on the phone when y'all were done and he was pretty wound up. Wish I was there. Glad you fellas are gettin together and having a good time. Lendell and his family are great people and he has a quality race place with something for everyone.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Joe*

Hi:

Just wondering, are you talking about Joe Furuli bodues. At out last FRHO race he had a new Chevy SSR truck. It was awesome!!!!

Voxxer


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

When Lendell says "Joe's cars" he means I own them. No Furili bodies were involved. Speaking of Furuli bodies, does anyone know his contact info.
hojoe


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Bodies*



hojoe said:


> When Lendell says "Joe's cars" he means I own them. No Furili bodies were involved. Speaking of Furuli bodies, does anyone know his contact info.
> hojoe


Here is Joe Fururli's number

cell 303-815-8260

Voxxer


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

That Rat Rod is great. Man the detail on the Elcamino is fantastic, add to that the moon wheels and headers on the blck flamed hot rod and you must of had a great time.

Dave


----------

